# Kitties enjoying Autumn



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

It's been a while since I posted any new photos of Tiger and Lily. We all have been doing well, and the kitties have been enjoying this lovely fall weather. Here are a few shots of autumn in PA.



















Our driveway...









Lily snuggling by the window on a chilly morning...









This enclosed cat bed is Tiger's favorite place in the house...



























It looks as if the trees are on fire...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, great fall foliage and even more gorgeous kitties! Excellent photography and capturing their look!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow! Stunning! Cats and foliage both! 
Truly lucky cats to live in such a place.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, where'd the pics go? I don't see anything.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Never mind! It was just taking a while to load them. Gorgeous pics! I love the first one of Lily - it's just so....cat-like!  and the last one of Tiger, with the sun behind him. Such a beautiful kitty! Lily's tail is quite spectacular!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

They are beautiful and they suit the autumnal colours. Great photos


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Great pics! Where did you find that enclosed cat bed for Tiger? That looks so nice and snuggly.


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

I found the enclosed cat bed at Marshall's but they also have them at Home Goods. Those stores tend to have them cheaper than they'd be at PetSmart or Pet Co. I only bought one to try to see if the cats would like it and it looks like I have to get a second one because since the weather has gotten chillier Lily loves it too...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful photos and beautiful cats! I love the cat bed too. I'm going to have to look for a couple of those this week.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Beautifully taken shots! Gorgeous cats! I've got a couple of enclosed cat beds, and the oldest cat here,16 years, promptly claimed one, she loves smuggling into it!


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow! What beautiful foliage and what gorgeous kitties you have! Simply breathtaking


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful! Looks like the kitties are growing their winter coat. Awesome fall foliage. Here in southern New Mexico we don't get those vibrant colors. Please post more pictures if you get a chance.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Beautiful cats, beautiful scenery! Western PA.?


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Eastern PA actually. In the tri-state area.


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

These are very beautiful photos, am jealous


----------

